# Look Clothing....?



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

ok.. spent some time chekcing my local look bike shops... besides the LALOOKBOTIQUE.com site.. is there any where else bikestore/online shop i can purchase any LOOK jerseys?



thanks guys!


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

*LOOK Team clothes*



thedips said:


> ok.. spent some time chekcing my local look bike shops... besides the LALOOKBOTIQUE.com site.. is there any where else bikestore/online shop i can purchase any LOOK jerseys?
> thanks guys!


You can try www.bobshop.de in Germany.

LOOK Team trikot with sleeves is 69,90 Euro
LOOK ----------------- without---------- 69,90 Euro
LOOK Team BIB shorts.............. 79,90 Euro
LOOK Team socks.................... 11,90 Euro

I don't know the shipping price

/ Roy-DK


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Any Look dealer should be able to special order the clothing for you. In the US, we currently have most of the "ProTeam" bib and jersey kits available, as well as the "Ultra" kits. You probably won't see a lot of the clothing in shops since we only received it about a month ago. 

If you're looking for a dealer near you, check here: dealer locator

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

